# The Meshuggah Guitarchive



## AVH (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey all! 

The Meshuggah Guitar Archive is part of the AVH Guitar Repair website and is there for all guitar geeks and fans of the band who are interested in seeing their guitars in more detail. The page will be ongoing and updated when new info is incoming. 

Currently the Basses, 6 String Guitars and Random Repair Notes pages are uploaded. The remaining (and more substantial) 7 & 8 String Guitars pages will be uploaded soon, and I will announce updates to them here in this thread when that happens. 

Cheers, and enjoy! 

THE MESHUGGAH GUITAR ARCHIVE | AVH Guitar Repair


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice link man, thanks!

INB4 mods title change


----------



## JamesM (Apr 30, 2012)

This thread title is perfectly deserving of all caps.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Apr 30, 2012)

Cant wait for the 7 and 8 pages to be up, excellent work!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 30, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> INB4 mods title change


 


Great job Allen.


----------



## baO (Apr 30, 2012)

Want to see fred's 33 7string model


----------



## revclay (Apr 30, 2012)

Very cool. That is very generous of you to share all of your knowledge on Meshuggah's instruments for the web to see. After perusing the site, there is one instrument that I would like to know more about: Tomas Haake's bass. I had no idea he was in to luthiery. How does it sound/play? It looks like quite the nice instrument. Look forward to seeing future updates.


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2012)

Very cool, Allen.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 30, 2012)

Holy shit, this is awesome man!


----------



## AVH (Apr 30, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> Nice link man, thanks!
> 
> INB4 mods title change




Fair enough. But then the handful of other 'The whatiswhateverband HYPERMEGAREDONCULOUSEPIC thread' titles that I see here should also be edited, no? Fair is fair right...

edit note: and I have no wish to clutter-up this thread with useless discussion of this either, I'm just saying. ;-)


----------



## theleem (Apr 30, 2012)

awesome link, can't wait to see the 8s!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fredrik has some awesome 6 strings!

Ibanez Explorer for the win!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 30, 2012)

Rick said:


> Very cool, Allen.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Apr 30, 2012)

God I love you! Thanks!


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 30, 2012)

Great resource! I appreciate the effort.


----------



## ROAR (Apr 30, 2012)

There is a god... And he techs for Meshuggah


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 30, 2012)

Fucking awesome!!!!


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Apr 30, 2012)

Had no idea Ibanez did Firebirds back when they made Gibson clones. That thing is freaking cool.


----------



## tr0n (Apr 30, 2012)

WTF, Haake's bass looks amazing. Is there anything these guys can't do?


----------



## JP Universe (Apr 30, 2012)

This is awesome man..... like.... really awesome....


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 30, 2012)

This is beyond amazing, thank you so much mate


----------



## AborteD (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice ! I can't wait for the sevens and eights.


----------



## efx1138 (Apr 30, 2012)

This is fantastic info, thank you for sharing!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 30, 2012)

This is too awesome


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 30, 2012)

This is beyond awesome.

And holy shit @ the Haake bass.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Apr 30, 2012)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## sojorel (May 1, 2012)

Cool stuff man!

Any chance you could include some more info if there have been modifications, in particular the pickups? They may be stock or whatever, still interesting to know!



Also, the Haake bass needs more wenge


----------



## Ben.Last (May 1, 2012)

awesome


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 1, 2012)

That tobaccoburst iceman!!!!! DAAAAMN. Fred has awesome vintage taste in 6 strings just awesome. Thanks for this mate


----------



## Rorschach (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Allen
I am really looking forward to read more about their gear.
And most awesome of you to take time to do this

Cheers!


----------



## Isaac (May 1, 2012)

Must feel funny after a tour where every night you've been playing is a beefy 30" scale 8 string beast, then coming back and picking up a little 24.75" 6 string. Hands will just be all like dafuq


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2012)

They have some mighty fine tools...


----------



## sakeido (May 1, 2012)

hahah well.... I don't like any of them  except for maybe the 6 string Destroyer


----------



## Phrygian (May 1, 2012)

Yes, its up! Such great stuff Allen, you're the man!


----------



## FireInside (May 1, 2012)

Awesome. Thank you for this!


----------



## matt397 (May 1, 2012)

The top 4 in the 2nd picture on the front page, the ones with the steinberger esque body, are those the Nevborns ?


----------



## gunshow86de (May 1, 2012)

matt397 said:


> The top 4 in the 2nd picture on the front page, the ones with the steinberger esque body, are those the Nevborns ?



Those are the Warwick Dolphin basses.


----------



## Valennic (May 1, 2012)

Absolutely love the bass that Haake made, insane that he did that without being a bassist


----------



## Durero (May 1, 2012)

matt397 said:


> The top 4 in the 2nd picture on the front page, the ones with the steinberger esque body, are those the Nevborns ?



If you mean the picture in the second row beneath the top two pictures then yes, those two 8-string and two 7-string guitars are Nevborns.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 1, 2012)

Durero said:


> If you mean the picture in the second row beneath the top two pictures then yes, those two 8-string and two 7-string guitars are Nevborns.


This.

Those are Nevborns. I wish they hadn't had issues with them, they're fucking gorgeous.


----------



## brynotherhino (May 2, 2012)

Those dolphin basses are just awesome.


----------



## matt397 (May 2, 2012)

Durero said:


> If you mean the picture in the second row beneath the top two pictures then yes, those two 8-string and two 7-string guitars are Nevborns.





highlordmugfug said:


> This.
> 
> Those are Nevborns. I wish they hadn't had issues with them, they're fucking gorgeous.



Thanks, figured as much. One of them must be the elusive custom with no name in the dvd everyone thought was a carvin.


----------



## Bigfan (May 2, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Thanks, figured as much. One of them must be the elusive custom with no name in the dvd everyone thought was a carvin.



Nah. That one was apparently a gift by a fan or something, which was discussed in the megathread.


----------



## Philligan (May 2, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Thanks, figured as much. One of them must be the elusive custom with no name in the dvd everyone thought was a carvin.



Apparently that was actually Marten's Eir Omega 8 string. I'm dying to see what that guitar's like.

EDIT: Fixed by Durero.


----------



## Durero (May 2, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Thanks, figured as much. One of them must be the elusive custom with no name in the dvd everyone thought was a carvin.





Philligan said:


> Apparently that was actually Marten's Ohm (?) 8 string. I'm dying to see what that guitar's like.



It's an Eir Omega 8 http://www.eirguitars.com/

(you'll have to navigate through all the Flash to find it, but it's there.)


----------



## epsylon (May 3, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## isispelican (May 3, 2012)

very nice man, thanks!


----------



## guy in latvia (May 3, 2012)

extremely awesome thread! thanks!


----------



## JoeyBTL (May 3, 2012)

That site has a great write up on fret dressing as well.


----------



## BlackStar7 (May 3, 2012)

This is incredibly cool, thank you! I've always wanted a real closeup look at their guitars. Also, that vintage iceman is fucking UNREAL.


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 4, 2012)

Awesome thread! Thanks!


----------



## Monk (May 8, 2012)

Question for the OP, what is the finish used on the M8M and LACS guitars? Is it an oil finish? Any care/cleaning tips that you can provide? I should be getting my M8M in a few weeks and I'd like to know what is the best way to care for the finish. Thanks!


----------



## AVH (May 11, 2012)

I'm working hard on getting these together so I can hopefully update the archive with the 7 string stuff very shortly...be patient guys.


----------



## Blasphemer (May 12, 2012)

^ That guitar is easily my favorite Meshuggah ERG. Being used to record Sol Niger Within, I'd say it's damn near priceless...


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 14, 2012)

someone needs to photoshop meshuggah on stage with giant chives in their hands.


----------



## matt397 (May 14, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> someone needs to photoshop meshuggah on stage with giant chives in their hands.


----------



## AVH (Jun 21, 2012)

OK, here you go!

Finally, the promised 7 & 8 string pages are done for now. There will be more updates in a few months after return service trips, as they have more guitars that I haven't gotten to yet. I will also be adding a few more Repair Notes pics in the next few days, as I'm moving my shop to a new location at the end of this month and won't have the time to stay on top of this for a little while.

This should give you guys something to chew on for a while...enjoy! 


7 String Guitars:
The Meshuggah Guitarchive: 7 String Guitars | AVH Guitar Repair

8 String Guitars:
The Meshuggah Guitarchive: 8 string guitars | AVH Guitar Repair


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dendroaspis said:


> OK, here you go!
> 
> Finally, the promised 7 & 8 string pages are done for now. There will be more updates in a few months after return service trips, as they have more guitars that I haven't gotten to yet. I will also be adding a few more Repair Notes pics in the next few days, as I'm moving my shop to a new location at the end of this month and won't have the time to stay on top of this for a little while.
> 
> ...



Thanks heaps, this is beyond amazing


----------



## DLG (Jun 21, 2012)

you are doing god's work


----------



## Spaceboy (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Wiesner (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for this man, I'm really quite interested as to that the "Motherbucker" would do to the overall Meshuggah tone!


----------



## Runner (Jun 21, 2012)

Very interesting to read - thanks for your work!


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 21, 2012)

Dendroaspis, you are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 21, 2012)

MAN I LOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome!

However, your article says that the 33 25.5" was built in 2000, but if it was on Sol Niger Within and in the famous Jam video, shouldn't it have been built in the 90's?


----------



## Durero (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 21, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## bulb (Jun 21, 2012)

Amazing work! Such attention to detail! Out of curiosity, what does that motherbucker spun like?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 21, 2012)

God damn, you are the fucking man!


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Jun 21, 2012)

I love you so much and your work is amazing! I love the detail you provide.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 21, 2012)

Dendroaspis wins the internet.


Fucking amazing!


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 21, 2012)

All I can say is thanks so fucking much, hella interesting!


----------



## kruneh (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome, love it!


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 22, 2012)

I still Like Stephen's guitars in Deftones more.

Speaking of amazing guitars, Strung Out has had TONS of awesome custom ESP's. They might even have more 6 string custom Horizons than Stef.

They also play USA Charvels and Jacksons.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Jun 22, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> I still Like Stephen's guitars in Deftones more.
> 
> Speaking of amazing guitars, Strung Out has had TONS of awesome custom ESP's. They might even have more 6 string custom Horizons than Stef.
> 
> They also play USA Charvels and Jacksons.





Cool story bro.


----------



## AVH (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok! The last update to the Repair Notes page is now up...so that will be it for a while until my next trip after I move to my new shop next week. 

Cheers! 

Meshuggah Repair Notes&#8230; | AVH Guitar Repair


----------



## Decipher (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome as usual!


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. any other bands out there youve got this sort of info on? Well any you can share that is


----------



## AVH (Oct 6, 2012)

*NEW UPDATE!*

Added to the Meshuggah Guitarchive pages:

Basses Page:
- Fredrik's surprising Vester bass

6 String Page: 
- Fredrik's very cool 1975 Ibanez Artist 2663SL
- Jens' posh Bernie Rico Jr. Vixen
- Jens' BC Rich V Deluxe

8 String Page:
- Better pics of Mårten's fantastic LACS RG8 Piezo
- Jens' way cool Vapula JKV8 prototype
- Mårten's interesting Jackson custom shop 8

To be continued....


----------



## DLG (Oct 6, 2012)

about the vester bass, you said that it was played by fred and marten for all the bass parts from chaosphere to nothing. I could swear there was a bass player recording parts on the chaosphere studio video that came with rare trax.

can you shed some light on that?


----------



## Big Muff Pi (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow...how many LACS do they have between the two of them? This is awesome


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Oct 7, 2012)

Those lawsuit era Ibanez guitars are sick.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 7, 2012)

I wish they'd do some videos just riffing on all their guitars. That's one thing I've always loved that Periphery do.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 7, 2012)

The stuff they put on that page gets more and more insane! It's awesome!


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Oct 8, 2012)

Did Tomas actually make a custom bass? This guy is amazing.


----------



## AVH (Feb 11, 2013)

New Update

Meshuggah Guitarchive update, 8 string page: 

Jens' J. Nilsson JKV8 Flying V Custom and his new Vapula JK Empire Explorer 8. Scroll down about 3/4 of the page to check them out if you wish. 

The Meshuggah Guitarchive: 8 string guitars | AVH Guitar Repair


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2013)

Ibanez let Marten have a Jackson? 

Also, now I know I want a custom-built '58 V and '67 Explorer 8-string made 

Is there any plans for that ToM 8-string bridge to become a production model?


----------



## Harry (Feb 11, 2013)

Where the hell do you get 061&#8243; H, .111&#8243; W fretwire? Is that real or a typo?
I've never heard of guitar fretwire bigger than 0.58" (Dunlop 6000 sized). 
Cool update though man


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 11, 2013)

Such a source of inspiration. Ibanez Custom, 8-strings, Nevborn, Omega, Iceman, drummer making stringed instruments, a vocalist playing 8-string guitars, Lundgren Triple-Coil pickups. 

Probably my favorite website. Probably my favorite thread.

Wouldn't be surprised if the next Meshuggah record had Jens playing lead guitar, Dick Lovgren playing rhythm guitar, Hagstrom playing bass, Thordendal playing drums & Haake doing lead vocals.

Officially my favorite band going today!


----------



## devolutionary (Feb 11, 2013)

Holy shit, Jen's 8 string Explorer... that is fucking surprise sex.


----------

